# Connecticut Sheep and Wool Festival



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

The Connecticut Sheep and Wool Festival will be on April 25 this year. It is at the Tolland Agricultural Center in Vernon.

http://www.ctsheep.org/sheep_and_wool_festival

My DW and I will be there with our warp-weighted loom and folks will be demonstrating a variety of other Medieval fiber crafts.

I hope folks will come and stop by and say hi, play on the loom and learn about early fiber arts (oh, yes, and enjoy the rest of the festival, too!).


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> The Connecticut Sheep and Wool Festival will be on April 25 this year. It is at the Tolland Agricultural Center in Vernon.
> 
> http://www.ctsheep.org/sheep_and_wool_festival
> 
> ...


How come I missed all this good stuff when I lived there?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

where is Vernon in the State? what big cities/highways is it near?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> where is Vernon in the State? what big cities/highways is it near?


If you take I-95 to where you can get to Hartford, Vernon is about 15 miles north of Hartford on I-84. Of course, you can take I-84 straight through if you live close to where it goes through NY. It's like exit 62, I believe.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> where is Vernon in the State? what big cities/highways is it near?


Vernon is off I-84 east, which is off I-91 north, which comes up from NY state, near NYC. Vernon, CT, is not too far from the MA/CT state line, and Sturbridge, in Central Mass. If you're coming for the day, and/or have school-aged children, Old Sturbridge Village, which is at the end of I-84, is not to be missed! it's a functioning on-going replica of a bona fide village of the early Pilgrims who came from England in the 1600s. People live there in authentic clothing, and sustain the village as it was in the "early days." You can see "up close and personal" how lives were lived, crops maintained, animals raised, ask questions, etc., and help sustain the village through purchases at a gift shop on the premises. There are hotels/motels nearby if you care to make a weekend of it.

(Vernon is Exit 66 off I-84.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mousepotato/Impatient Knitter (gloria with a small g)--thanx for the directions. I would take I-84 from NYS so could get off at either exist that you both describe. 

Gloria--there is in NYS some of the older Shaker villages where they maintain the buildings and you can see the life style that was there. I attended a conference at one and went wandering the property. Being shy, I poked into all kinds of roped off rooms and spaces and wound up with a private tour of a couple of buildings where we examined the building skills, life planning and crafts of the people who built the place.

Don't know I can make it, but will try to come to the Conn Fiber fest. They are always such fun meeting new people, and learning from them,--and buying way more than I should.

There is also a small village that this man 'built' by collecting early American buildings from childhood and moving them to this site. I actually stayed there one weekend for the price of some white candles. There was no electricity or running water. He sponsors classes in early American crafts/skills. I had taken a workshop on early American plastering which was such fun. As the only 'girl' it was a bit of a challenge with a very traditional Italian macho male. He poked at me but found his match so we bantered for hours. He wanted me to stay for his next workshop which I would have loved to have done, but couldn't. The whole experience was a nice high. I love the preservation of early lifestyles and experiencing them gives such a clear sense of what life might have been like 200 or 300 years ago. It also creates a lot of respect for the intelligence/brilliance of people who lived w/o the high technology we expect today.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

In North Central CT - thank you for sharing, I will definitely come. Let's hope it is a nice Spring day for a change and not too much mud!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

If I'm not working at the garden center, Ill be there. I love going to fiber festivals.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Vernon is off I-84 east, which is off I-91 north, which comes up from NY state, near NYC. Vernon, CT, is not too far from the MA/CT state line, and Sturbridge, in Central Mass. If you're coming for the day, and/or have school-aged children, Old Sturbridge Village, which is at the end of I-84, is not to be missed! it's a functioning on-going replica of a bona fide village of the early Pilgrims who came from England in the 1600s. People live there in authentic clothing, and sustain the village as it was in the "early days." You can see "up close and personal" how lives were lived, crops maintained, animals raised, ask questions, etc., and help sustain the village through purchases at a gift shop on the premises. There are hotels/motels nearby if you care to make a weekend of it.
> 
> (Vernon is Exit 66 off I-84.)


<G> I can never remember the exit number, but I know what it looks like as I approach it <G>.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

tamarque said:


> where is Vernon in the State? what big cities/highways is it near?


It is east of Hartford, not far off I-84.

If you have time, Old Sturbridge Village, right over the Massachusetts border on I-84, is SO worth a visit. It is a recreated 1830s village, with farms, town houses, shops, a bank, churches, etc. I love going the the Freeman farm - depending on when one goes, we've watched sheep shearing, soap-making, baking in wood-fired oven, dying, butter making. Always something different going on as well as blacksmith, shoe-maker, potter (you can buy is ware in the main shop). We buy annual memberships as there is always something interesting happening.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> It is east of Hartford, not far off I-84.


And north of Hartford. You get off the exit, turn left coming from the south, go past McDonald's and Burger King, and turn right at the lights (it's like all of three blocks or so) and it's right around the corner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> It is east of Hartford, not far off I-84.
> 
> If you have time, Old Sturbridge Village, right over the Massachusetts border on I-84, is SO worth a visit. It is a recreated 1830s village, with farms, town houses, shops, a bank, churches, etc. I love going the the Freeman farm - depending on when one goes, we've watched sheep shearing, soap-making, baking in wood-fired oven, dying, butter making. Always something different going on as well as blacksmith, shoe-maker, potter (you can buy is ware in the main shop). We buy annual memberships as there is always something interesting happening.


Have never been to Old Sturbridge Village. Sounds like lots of fun things to see and learn about. The village in the Chatham Area of NY is much smaller sounding but equally interesting in the classes it teaches. Very different focus --unless it has changed over the years. It was a long time ago that I was there but the experience sits with me as if it were much closer in time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, unless something comes up to interfere, I have just made arrangements to go to Boston that weekend via this Conn fiber fest so I will try and find you there. Where will you be located? Is this one building or several?

Edit: How far is Vernon from the Mass Turnpike? Would it be shorter to pick up I-95 up to Boston?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, unless something comes up to interfere, I have just made arrangements to go to Boston that weekend via this Conn fiber fest so I will try and find you there. Where will you be located? Is this one building or several?
> 
> Edit: How far is Vernon from the Mass Turnpike? Would it be shorter to pick up I-95 up to Boston?


Vernon is about 20 miles from the Mass Pike. To get to I-95, I believe you have to go considerably further south (haven't looked at a map), but it takes me about 15-20 minutes or so to go from MA Rte 20 at the Pike interchange to get there.

CT S&W is one of the smaller festivals in New England. There are 4 buildings, a number of tents, and some outdoor activities. Medieval Reenactor and her group are usually outside the red barn. although they may be in a marquee tent that was there last year. There is also a greenhouse on the property that is usually open where the plants are raised by the disabled for sale.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Vernon is about 20 miles from the Mass Pike. To get to I-95, I believe you have to go considerably further south (haven't looked at a map), but it takes me about 15-20 minutes or so to go from MA Rte 20 at the Pike interchange to get there.
> 
> CT S&W is one of the smaller festivals in New England. There are 4 buildings, a number of tents, and some outdoor activities. Medieval Reenactor and her group are usually outside the red barn. although they may be in a marquee tent that was there last year. There is also a greenhouse on the property that is usually open where the plants are raised by the disabled for sale.


Thanks for the info. Important to know as I need to get coordinated and anticipate travel time. I imagine people there can get me from the event to the highway. What is the exit on the Mass Pike the I pick up. Need to figure my next journey leg to Boston from the Festival.

Glad it is not big as my walking ability has become very limited I hate to admit. Will you be having a booth at the Festival? if so where will it be so I can stop by to say hello.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the info. Important to know as I need to get coordinated and anticipate travel time. I imagine people there can get me from the event to the highway. What is the exit on the Mass Pike the I pick up. Need to figure my next journey leg to Boston from the Festival.
> 
> Glad it is not big as my walking ability has become very limited I hate to admit. Will you be having a booth at the Festival? if so where will it be so I can stop by to say hello.


Well, you get back on I-84 headed east (yes, I know it goes north, but who are we to tell the Interstate Highway System that it isn't logical) and just keep driving. It ends at the entry to the Pike. Don't get off any exits, just keep driving to the toll booths. Sturbridge is Exit 9.

I don't have a booth, I just walk around and visit with friends, spend a little money (well, if I have Madame with me, probably a lot. Madame is my 10 yo GD). I'll have on a T that reads "If I can't take my knitting with me, I'm not going".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Well, you get back on I-84 headed east (yes, I know it goes north, but who are we to tell the Interstate Highway System that it isn't logical) and just keep driving. It ends at the entry to the Pike. Don't get off any exits, just keep driving to the toll booths. Sturbridge is Exit 9.
> 
> I don't have a booth, I just walk around and visit with friends, spend a little money (well, if I have Madame with me, probably a lot. Madame is my 10 yo GD). I'll have on a T that reads "If I can't take my knitting with me, I'm not going".


I will keep an eye out for you. Are you tall/short/blond/dark haired? I am about 5'5" on the bigger and older side these days. If I don't have my glasses on my eyes, they are usually on top of my head. Hair is pinned up and still has a lot of its very dark color.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I will keep an eye out for you. Are you tall/short/blond/dark haired? I am about 5'5" on the bigger and older side these days. If I don't have my glasses on my eyes, they are usually on top of my head. Hair is pinned up and still has a lot of its very dark color.


I'm short (5' 2"), short gray hair, glasses, and on the round side. Depending on the weather, I may also have a gold and brown shawl on, trying to drag a 10 yo away from the rabbits <G> or my friend who doesn't know enough about knitting, or kumihimo, to say so, but doesn't let that stop her from trying to teach the experts. Sigh. If I'm lucky, I get to go by myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--it is a date. Hope we can find each other there


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the info. Important to know as I need to get coordinated and anticipate travel time. I imagine people there can get me from the event to the highway. What is the exit on the Mass Pike the I pick up. Need to figure my next journey leg to Boston from the Festival.
> 
> Glad it is not big as my walking ability has become very limited I hate to admit. Will you be having a booth at the Festival? if so where will it be so I can stop by to say hello.


Will you be coming down the MA turnpike from New York? If so, exit onto I-91 South to I-291 toward Manchester. Merge onto I-84E toward Boston. Go I-84 East to Exit 67. At the bottom of the ramp turn left on to Rte. 31. Go a short distance to the junction with Rte 30. Turn right on to Rte 30 East and Tolland Agricultural Center will be 1/8 mile on your right.

We will be in a white marquee between the 2 main buildings. Sharing the space will be spinners, bobbin lacers, an all day crochet demo, weavers, a silk reeling demo. There are also sheep-dog herdings, Event starts at 9AM.

http://www.ctsheep.org/sheep_and_wool_festival

To go onto Boston, take I84 east to where it merges with the MA Turnpike.

If you and everyone else who comes to the Festival, please stop by and say hello. I am a very tall lady with long gray hair and Viking garb. Play on the warp weighted loom for awhile, try your hands with the wool combs, tablet weaving loom, and other medieval fiber crafts.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Will you be coming down the MA turnpike from New York? If so, exit onto I-91 South to I-291 toward Manchester. Merge onto I-84E toward Boston. Go I-84 East to Exit 67. At the bottom of the ramp turn left on to Rte. 31. Go a short distance to the junction with Rte 30. Turn right on to Rte 30 East and Tolland Agricultural Center will be 1/8 mile on your right.
> 
> We will be in a white marquee between the 2 main buildings. Sharing the space will be spinners, bobbin lacers, an all day crochet demo, weavers, a silk reeling demo. There are also sheep-dog herdings, Event starts at 9AM.
> 
> ...


No, Tamarque is coming out I-84 from NY, I believe. I'm the one who comes down I-84 from Sturbridge. Now I know which one is you....God help you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Will you be coming down the MA turnpike from New York? If so, exit onto I-91 South to I-291 toward Manchester. Merge onto I-84E toward Boston. Go I-84 East to Exit 67. At the bottom of the ramp turn left on to Rte. 31. Go a short distance to the junction with Rte 30. Turn right on to Rte 30 East and Tolland Agricultural Center will be 1/8 mile on your right.
> 
> We will be in a white marquee between the 2 main buildings. Sharing the space will be spinners, bobbin lacers, an all day crochet demo, weavers, a silk reeling demo. There are also sheep-dog herdings, Event starts at 9AM.
> 
> ...


Oh, good directions from the highway to the Ag Center. I come from I-84 all the way across but will follow your directions from exit 67, unless there is a shorter way from an different exit.

And great to know what to look for to find you. Sounds like fun. Love hands on stuff.

Mousepotato--you are funny.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, good directions from the highway to the Ag Center. I come from I-84 all the way across but will follow your directions from exit 67, unless there is a shorter way from an different exit.
> 
> And great to know what to look for to find you. Sounds like fun. Love hands on stuff.
> 
> Mousepotato--you are funny.


Yes, yes I am <G>.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

tamarque said:


> ...Glad it is not big as my walking ability has become very limited I hate to admit. ...


I'll bring you an extra chair. :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I'll bring you an extra chair. :-D


Great. I can park myself for bit when I find you. thanx.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Great. I can park myself for bit when I find you. thanx.


Or you can sit in the pavilion and listen to the music. Or in the barn to watch them shear sheep.

A sad note, DH has forbidden me to buy any sheep this weekend until he has the fences fixed. Sigh. I'll buy a llama instead.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I am looking forward to this event. I think my hubby will like parts of it too. Hopefully it will be half as nice as this past weekend was! Look forward to seeing your sxhibit adea....


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> I am looking forward to this event. I think my hubby will like parts of it too. Hopefully it will be half as nice as this past weekend was! Look forward to seeing your sxhibit adea....


When I can get away from our demo area, I like to watch the sheep dogs. And the sheep shearing. And shop. And look at fleeces. And watch the other groups' demos. It's a small festival, but there's a wide variety of to do - the bigger festivals have mostly the same stuff - just more venders - and farther to walk.  So hope your DH can find things he will enjoy.

Please do introduce yourself if you stop by our demo.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> I am looking forward to this event. I think my hubby will like parts of it too. Hopefully it will be half as nice as this past weekend was! Look forward to seeing your sxhibit adea....


Medieval is right, most guys (well, some guys) like to watch the dog trials. Some of them get to chatting with the men vendors, too, and some of them pat the yarn <G>.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

He will def love the dogs. He was raised on a farm (horses) and his Dad at 82 still runs the smaller farm and a farrier.... we will def stop by he loves to chat and ask lots of questions!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We love to chat and answer lots of questions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have to say it was a pleasure to meet Medieval Reenactore and Mousepotato on Saturday. I got there very late so had little time at the festival but it was so interesting to talk and see the crafts of Sprang and Nailbidding sp??? Really enjoyed it. 

So sorry Mousepotato that we couldn't have a bit more time to talk and get to know each other.

But definitely enjoyed my brief stop at the festival and did buy some pretty nice tonal yarn on sale there at the very end of the day.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been meaning to correspond with you, Mousebotato and Gail DH and tell you how much I enjoyed meeting you Saturday. I'm still unpacking and recovering from Saturday.

I love showing people my "other life". Nalbinding (Norse for needle knotting) is an interesting technique. 

We will be doing a demo one weekend at the BigE, I'm not sure yet of the dates. 

Thank you all for stopping by! I very much appreciated your interest.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

The entire show was great and I learned some interesting facts from you and the others in your group. Rest up and enjoy this great weather,


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have to say it was a pleasure to meet Medieval Reenactore and Mousepotato on Saturday. I got there very late so had little time at the festival but it was so interesting to talk and see the crafts of Sprang and Nailbidding sp??? Really enjoyed it.
> 
> So sorry Mousepotato that we couldn't have a bit more time to talk and get to know each other.
> 
> But definitely enjoyed my brief stop at the festival and did buy some pretty nice tonal yarn on sale there at the very end of the day.


I'm glad you did find some lovely stuff (so did I, big surprise). I do wish we all could have spent more time together, but my friend Dianne was also getting restless. We'll have to meet up again, after all, Rhinebeck is coming.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I've been meaning to correspond with you, Mousebotato and Gail DH and tell you how much I enjoyed meeting you Saturday. I'm still unpacking and recovering from Saturday.
> 
> I love showing people my "other life". Nalbinding (Norse for needle knotting) is an interesting technique.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing you again, myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I'm glad you did find some lovely stuff (so did I, big surprise). I do wish we all could have spent more time together, but my friend Dianne was also getting restless. We'll have to meet up again, after all, Rhinebeck is coming.


Ah, yes, Rhinebeck awaits. Oh, that one is so dangerous for me. Too much eye candy. But would definitely like to see you and Medieval Reenactor again. Short, but a lot of fun for me in Conn.

I will say there was a woman with some beautiful yarn at a ridiculously low price. Took her card and hope I didn't misplace it. She was from Boston. Huge hanks, great colors, hand dyed worsted and fingering???? wts.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We got spoiled by the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, which is free. Admission at Rhinebeck too expensive for us. But I do hope you all who go have a good time. We will be at the BigE the first Sat and Sun and probably at the New England Fiber Festival the first weekend of November (it's at the site of the BigE)

It was great to see you all last month. Hope we can do it again some day when we can sit and knit and visit.

Hope you find the card fromt he lady from Boston!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Agreed, Rhinebeck is expensive but a bit discounted if buying a ticket online and there is an online senior discount I believe. The trade off for me is travel costs as Rhinebeck is only about 25 miles for me as opposed to other sites in N. Eng.

What is the BigE event?

There are so many of us here on KP in the N.East region. Seems inviting to think of us getting together to chat and knit together. Maybe a picnic day in a State Park in warmer weather???


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Agreed, Rhinebeck is expensive but a bit discounted if buying a ticket online and there is an online senior discount I believe. The trade off for me is travel costs as Rhinebeck is only about 25 miles for me as opposed to other sites in N. Eng.
> 
> What is the BigE event?
> 
> There are so many of us here on KP in the N.East region. Seems inviting to think of us getting together to chat and knit together. Maybe a picnic day in a State Park in warmer weather???


Thanks for the info on discount tickets the one time we went we had been out in the RV to Finger Lakes and went a bit out of our way to Rhinebeck but it was so expensive, we didn't go in.

The BigE is the all-New England states fair with all the attractions of a state fair multiplied by the 6 New England states...competitions in 4-H, quilting, fair foods, carnival, horse and livestock shows, etc. Our Medieval re-enactment group does a fibercraft demo with drop spinning, wool carding, weaving on tablet, sprang, rigid heddle and warp weighted looms, nalbinding, various sorts of embroidery, etc.

I love the idea of a KP get together and would love to do it. I have organized a World Wide Knit in Public Day event in West Hartford, CT on June 13 that everyone in the area is welcome to attend (free) just bring needlework and a chair. It is not too late to register and have events near you. Just go the their website, see if there is already a get together near you or register one.


----------

